# VW in midget sprintcars !!! Worlds first watercooled VW engined powered midget attempt .



## Bug_racer (Oct 13, 2002)

So Ive been going to the speedway a lot more recently and met a few drivers and talked to crews and Im keen on getting something going for next season . 

So I looked at Sprint cars . 410 Cubic inch V8s , some run 360s . So I check the rules . can be any v8 up to 410CI but must run 2V heads . Ok so lets see what VW?Audi have . Everything is 4 or 5V . Even Audis first v8 from 1987 or so was 4V and only 3.7L . I read that forced induction was allowed so I start making some enquiries . forced induction up to 3.6l allowed . So I ask around about anyone doing this , a few have tried and failed , no torque and when boost does come on it just spins the tyres . hmmm , maybe thats too hard and past my budget to make it work . No stand alone allowed and no traction control so its pretty much beyond my scope of making it work 

Plan B : midgets or speedcars as they are known here
Lets check the rules : 2V can be up to 2800cc , 4V up to 2400cc , 2V forced induction up to 2000cc . 4V turbo its either not allowed or 1776cc but will confirm shortly .

The actual plan : 2000cc is perfect for a mk4 2.0l engine . Now after talking to a few people ALL the forced induction motors are at the back of the pack . The leaders are making 350-400 hp . The biggest issue seems to be getting them off the line quickly . Now stand alone is allowed but traction control isnt . Only 1 injector per cylinder so anti lag isnt really an option . So using all the knowledge I have and talking to Pete , Dave and Cassidy from IE , also having a quick discussion with Speeding G-60 (RIchard Cranium) this is the best combo so far :

If 4V is allowed run a 1.8t with TFSI head , but if not :
Run a mk4 2.0l engine , gtx3071 turbo , no intercooler . mild cam . have the powerband from 4-7000 rpm . Make about 450hp . 

Would love other peoples input on trying to make this work . Air cooled VWs once dominated this class . Its time someone stepped up and took a shot at it ! 

Link for some inspiration : 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MqoVAz1A1X8


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

Awesome mission man! Ive been doin alot of learning hangin out with my buddy at the track, and always wondered about a vw motor in a midget, just never put my thoughts anywhere! Good luck:thumbup::thumbup

nice clip......

and the wrecks....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y4u90lhnrbw&feature=related


----------



## speeding-g6O (Nov 22, 2011)

i like it!

:wave:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

yes yes yes!! sounds awesome!!:beer::beer:


----------



## Bug_racer (Oct 13, 2002)

Now to find a chassis 

Looks like mk4 Golf 2l is the go . Probably gtx3071 sized turbo


----------



## speeding-g6O (Nov 22, 2011)

get this MK1 rabbit widebody chassis shipped and its yours free. 

you know you want to.


----------



## Bug_racer (Oct 13, 2002)

speeding-g6O said:


> get this MK1 rabbit widebody chassis shipped and its yours free.
> 
> you know you want to.


As much as Id love to , speedway is a viscious sport . The car will be trashed before the end of the season ! 

Its also the wrong class too , Im after one of these rolling shells :


----------



## kjperry (Sep 22, 2006)

Check here http://www.indianaopenwheel.com/

I know someone who might be able to help you track down what you are looking for if you don't find it here.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Subscribed


----------



## Bug_racer (Oct 13, 2002)

Ok so I found a roller not far from me . Heaps of spares and a heap of new parts on it . It was meant to be run by a sprintcar team but they just dont have any time for it . Will inspect on the 30th and probably put a deposit on it . Early next month it should be at my wshop . 


I wish more tech guys would subscribe to this thread to voice their opinions on the engine set up 

Im in 2 minds about intercooling and compression ratio . Should I lower it and run a small cooler or raise it and run a larger cooler , or lower it and run no cooler but use water injection ????

Thoughts ?


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Id love to see someone run JUST wmi; curious as to what the results would be


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

Weren't you working on some vr we were all hating on awhile back?


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

I would think that with the RPMs your turning and constantly on it, you would have to use an Intercooler, to get through a whole season. That's just my thoughts, I'm not real technically smart though, more garage dumb guy theory!


----------



## Bug_racer (Oct 13, 2002)

root beer said:


> Weren't you working on some vr we were all hating on awhile back?


Yep thats me , not sure which VR though you are refering too though 

I was doing the R32 head on the 12V bottom end . Ive got this on hold as Ive purchased Marcs drag car that requires the use of a 1.8T . Once I receive the car I'll have a look at the 1 peice front end and see if I can make it work with a VR6T . 

I have the R32 race car as well that everyone hassles me to dyno . Im waiting on a dyno day on a workshop around the corner from me . Then I'll dyno the R32 and also my wifes Golf R thats run a 12.06 a few weeks back , which if Im not mistaken is the worlds fastest KO4 powered Golf R ?


----------



## Bug_racer (Oct 13, 2002)

nubVR said:


> I would think that with the RPMs your turning and constantly on it, you would have to use an Intercooler, to get through a whole season. That's just my thoughts, I'm not real technically smart though, more garage dumb guy theory!


I know what your thinking , but , the length of time these races go for is minutes . 1 lap takes about 15-16 seconds . At most there will be 50 laps . Maths says 13-15 mins roughly for a full race with no stoppages ! And remember thats a feature race . Most races are 8 or 10 laps with mains being 20 or 30 .


----------



## Bug_racer (Oct 13, 2002)

Ok I have a roller , plans have changed with the engine as well , looking to run a 5 cylinder 2.1 now as the rules are more lenient with production based engines !


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

That thing has fun written all over it


----------

